# question about akamaitechnologies



## pintofhooky (Oct 28, 2004)

Hi, this morning I noticed my surfing was shall we say, a bit slow.
I checked my firewall, nothing new, I then checked trusted ip's and found one for akamaitechnologies.net, which I've never allowed.
after running netstat I found several (5 or 6) connections all for :
a204-2-160-23.deploy.akamaitechnologies.com:http established

I searched the internet and found that they are some web technology company that run servers, fair enough. But when I blocked them through my router my surfing sped up and after running netstat again I found that there are still 2 ports established with them.

any ideas? are they someone to worry about?

Thanks in advance

Pint

*edit* I have since found this port connection is related to logging on to yahoo, although I've never noticed this connection before


----------



## jrunyon (Apr 18, 2006)

I found 
http://www.deploy.akamaitechnologies.com.org/
looks like an ad portal.
probly spyware.
id say, update all your antispy software(hoping you have at least 2 or 3)
then run them all in safe mode.
that should give you the best results.
also update/run antivirus.
sometimes trojandownloaders, can replace spyware that has been ripped out.


----------



## pintofhooky (Oct 28, 2004)

thanks jrunyon, I have 3 spyware tools and regularly run virus scans, this is pretty new, since blocking this address my internet speed has definately increased


----------



## MicroBell (Sep 21, 2004)

Please follow the instructions on this page *MicroBell’s 5 Step Process*
http://www.techsupportforum.com//se...68-please-read-before-posting-hijackthis.html

Then post a hijackthis log in the hijackthis section. You need to make sure nothing else was downloaded from that site. Yahoo is becoming a supporter of Adware/Spyware and are often in the news for doing so.


----------



## Phaaze (May 11, 2006)

Any update to this issue? I have recently gotten a slow system and did netstat in the command promp.
I found the same exact thing, and it was not there previously.
PS. I ran AdAware, SpyBot S&D, Housecall (Online Virus Scanner)
Thanks,
--Phaaze


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Phaaze and welcome to TSF.

Please follow Microbell's post above - we need to make sure you've not picked up anything else.


----------



## Phaaze (May 11, 2006)

Ouch, I saw that but was hoping you guys knew an instant fix. I don't have near enough time during this week to do all them scans and such.


----------



## Peoples (Jun 30, 2004)

Those scans don't take all the much time. Even someone on the run can do something like that. Now if not having the time to read through the instructions is what you meant then that's another thing. 

I recommend making sometime for it. I think finding an instant fix comes within doing those steps. If not once you post your HiJack This log someone will find a fix for you.


----------



## Phaaze (May 11, 2006)

Well, just to inform anyone else reading this. I narrowed it down myself, it ends up being a part of MSN Messenger Live (8 Beta)
I do not know it's purpose as a part of MSN Messenger, all I know is when I close MSN Messenger the connection no longer appears in the netstat active connections.


----------

